# Désinstaller Windows/Bootcamp



## AppleSpirit (6 Janvier 2018)

Je souhaite désinstaller windows de mon mac mais je tombe sur les deux fenêtres suivantes :






En d'autres termes aucune option de désinstallation de windows/bootcamp ne m'est proposée. Puis-je procéder autrement ? Je crois que le problème doit avoir été causé par Camptune.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Janvier 2018)

Je peux purement et simplement détruire la partition via utilitaire de disque ? Ou je risque de faire une bêtise ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

*AppleSpirit
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Et je pourrais te passer les commandes ad hoc.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Sun Jan  7 00:52:10 on ttys000
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         133.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                116.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         503.3 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +133.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            114.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*4*

la 2è supprime la partition n°*3*

la 3è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition d'inscription *disk0s2*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

D'accord, si je lance ces commandes on est bien d'accord que le résultat sera d'avoir la situation initiale d'usine c'est-à-dire une seule partition MAC OS sans aucune trace de bootcamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Oui - exactement.

- si des erreurs dans le système de fichiers *apfs* ne font pas avorter la 3è commande --> auquel cas tu le signales.​


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Sun Jan  7 18:07:52 on ttys000
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (30903177+1) bitmap address (786508)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 133 657 763 840 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que la question est réglée.

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour confirmation.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Sun Jan  7 18:17:34 on ttys000
mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            126.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

mbpdemacbookpro:~ pro$
```


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

Pardon je précise que je viens de créer une machine virtuelle avec parallel desktop au cas où tu devais noter quelque chose d'anormal dans les partitions...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Tout est en ordre. 

La partition principale du disque (*disk0s2*) fait à nouveau *250,7 Go*. Et c'est sur elle que s'inscrit le *Conteneur apfs disk1* d'une capacité identique de *250,7 Go*. RAS.


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Janvier 2018)

Un grand merci macomaniac c'était du grand art, comme d'habitude.


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Février 2018)

Rebonjour macomaniac et pardon de re-ouvrir ce fil. J'ai besoin de faire exactement la même chose sur une autre machine (un macbook air early 2015), voici le résultat de la commande diskutil list. 


```
Last login: Sat Feb 17 20:12:18 on console
You have new mail.
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                129.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +120.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            79.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-air-de-x:~ x$
```

Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire quelles commandes je dois taper pour supprimer complètement la partition Windows et recouvrer l'état de partitionnement d'usine ? 

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

*AppleSpirit*

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 3 premières suppriment les partitions n°*3*-*4*-*5* (la n°*3* est parasite aussi avec un *Conteneur apfs*)

la 4è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Mars 2018)

Pardon pour le retard, voici les résultats : 


```
Last login: Sat Mar 10 22:34:57 on console
You have new mail.
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
Unable to find disk for disk0s5
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (21137498+1) bitmap address (219217)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 120 649 129 984 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
macbook-air-de-x:~ x$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            80.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-air-de-x:~ x$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

Tout a parfaitement fonctionné. RAS.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout a parfaitement fonctionné. RAS.




Magnifique, merci beaucoup ! Maintenant j'aimerais formater entièrement le SSD et réinstaller High Sierra comme s'il sortait d'usine. Existe-t-il une commande qui permette de le faire via le Terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

Redémarre ton Mac les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées ensemble = démarrage via internet qui fait télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours depuis l'AppStore et démarre le Mac dessus - en mode indépendant du disque. Cet OS de secours permet de ré-installer l'OS public le plus récent = High Sierra. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > tu as un Terminal à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu Utilitaires.


courte spéculation : le disque physique du SSD sera indexé comme *disk0* > l'image-disque en *RAM* contenant l'OS de secours démarré sera indexée comme *disk1* --> donc le *Conteneur apfs* devrait être exporté par le *kernel* de l'OS de secours avec l'index de disque virtuel *disk2*

Donc passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*)


cette commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition-support *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* > remonte un volume vide intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur (signe que la commande est passée) --> quitte le Terminal > et lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

Bonjour les gens!

Voilà, je me permets de réouvrir ce fil pour éviter d'en lancer un nouveau sur le même sujet.

J'ai bien suivi les indications données par Macomaniac ci-dessus, et j'ai pu effacer deux partitions de mon disque dur, mais avant de tout bousiller dans un dernier effort d'autonomie, je voudrais m'assurer de la bonne commande à taper pour récupérer l'espace libéré au conteneur principal.

Je vous livre ci-dessous mes actions dans le terminal, dites-moi si un nouveau diskutil est nécessaire pour éclairer vos pas.



```
Last login: Wed Mar 14 17:46:56 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    927.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN 7                   40.2 GB    disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              32.2 GB    disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CC414AB8-73EE-40B4-866C-8F2D74550AD0
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS GRENIER                 1.0 TB     disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS PHOTOS                  999.9 GB   disk3s2
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group B4FAB881-F5E3-4680-9509-8409C485DF62
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh
    Status:       Online
    Size:         127175917568 B (127.2 GB)
    Free Space:   18907136 B (18.9 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 823C7161-8513-48E4-BEE7-50EAB8048F88
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     127175917568 B (127.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 6FCF642D-7CF8-47DE-BFD3-7EF19CCF3634
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CC414AB8-73EE-40B4-866C-8F2D74550AD0
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          126804688896 B (126.8 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh
            Volume Name:           Macintosh
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
Started erase on disk1s4 Sans titre
Unmounting disk
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    927.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN 7                   40.2 GB    disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              32.2 GB    disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CC414AB8-73EE-40B4-866C-8F2D74550AD0
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS GRENIER                 1.0 TB     disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS PHOTOS                  999.9 GB   disk3s2
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
Started erase on disk1s4 Sans titre
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
Started erase on disk1s3 WIN 7
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
```

En vous remerciant grandement !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Salut *Jacky*

C'est le HDD interne dont tu veux apurer la configuration ? -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    927.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data WIN 7                   40.2 GB    disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              32.2 GB    disk1s4
```


est-ce que tu veux supprimer les partitions *disk1s3* & *disk1s4* ?


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Jacky*
> 
> C'est le HDD interne dont tu veux apurer la configuration ? -->
> 
> ...



En fait, j'ai donc déjà supprimer les partitions 3 et 4, ne me manque plus que de les remettre sur le conteneur.
Voilà le diskutil list que je viens de faire:



```
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    927.2 GB   disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CC414AB8-73EE-40B4-866C-8F2D74550AD0
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Comme tu n'as pas actuellement de Fusion Drive associant le SSD et le HDD > mais que les 2 disques sont indépendants --> il s'agit donc de restituer l'espace libre à la partition *disk1s2* (volume *DATA*) du HDD - dont le type est *Apple_HFS*.

La commande est donc simple -->

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b
```


utilitaire *diskutil* > verbe *resizeVolume* > device *disk1s2* > *0b* comme valeur de taille lue comme "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible sans en excepter aucun byte"

s'il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le système de fichiers de la partition bénéficiaire > et s'il s'agit bien d'un *jhfs+* (avec la journalisation activée) --> alors la commande va passer.

=> poste le retour d'un nouveau : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 si ça a marché > sinon le message d'erreur obtenu.


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu n'as pas actuellement de Fusion Drive associant le SSD et le HDD > mais que les 2 disques sont indépendants --> il s'agit donc de restituer l'espace libre à la partition *disk1s2* (volume *DATA*) du HDD - dont le type est *Apple_HFS*.
> 
> La commande est donc simple -->
> 
> ...



Alors voilà, après la commande indiquée :


```
Finished partitioning on disk1s2 DATA
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    999.9 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro-de-steftb:~ steftb$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh               127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DATA                    999.9 GB   disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CC414AB8-73EE-40B4-866C-8F2D74550AD0
                                 Unencrypted
```

Ça m'a l'air d'avoir bien fonctionné, hein?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Oui --> affaire réglée !


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

Super ! Merci beaucoup! Et merci pour les explications liées, je me coucherai moins bête, ça fait toujours plaisir. 

Et dis, tiens, tu parlais de fusion drive associant les deux disques, tu veux dire qu'il y a un moyen de faire une liaison de ce type avec deux disques séparés?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Ton Mac n'est pas un _iMac_ ? - si oui > il aurait été fourni d'usine avec un Fusion Drive (qui est une association logicielle d'un SDD et d'un HDD).

Mais tu as peut-être un _MacBook Pro_ et tu as enlevé le Super-Drive et ajouté un SSD tout en gardant le HDD ?


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton Mac n'est pas un _iMac_ ? - si oui > il aurait été fourni d'usine avec un Fusion Drive (qui est une association logicielle d'un SDD et d'un HDD).
> 
> Mais tu as peut-être un _MacBook Pro_ et tu as enlevé le Super-Drive et ajouté un SSD tout en gardant le HDD ?



Exactement, la deuxième solution.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Alors tu as peut-être déporté ton dossier d'ouverture de session dans le volume *DATA* du HDD > afin d'avoir de la place pour les données ?


----------



## Jacky Durand (14 Mars 2018)

Décidément, quelle clairvoyance ! 

(En fait, cette solution n'est pas mal du tout pour booster un peu les perfs de mon "vieux" MacBook Pro, mais pose le souci de la sauvegarde par clonage que j'utilisais auparavant et que je ne peux plus mettre en oeuvre -à ma connaissance.)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

Un Fusion Drive associerait les 2 partitions principales (*disk0s2* et *disk1s2*) dans un système de stockage dit : "*CoreStorage*" > exportant un volume unique qui ferait ici *1,1 To*. Cet "attelage" des disques bénéficie de la vitesse du SSD et de la capacité du HDD. Sans atteindre quand même la vitesse d'un SSD séparé comme dans ta configuration actuelle.

Pour passer au Fusion Drive > il faut effacer les disques afin de créer à vide un *CoreStorage*. Puis ré-installer > ré-importer les données. Ce qui t'obligerait à avoir résolu ton problème de clonage auparavant > solution qui rendrait peut-être alors inutile le procédé du Fusion Drive ?

Pour une sauvegarde par clonage > il te faut simplement un DDE avec un disque de grande taille (*2 To*) > que tu divises en 2 volumes : un pour la sauvegarde du volume *Macintosh* du SSD et l'autre pour la sauvegarde du volume *DATA* du HDD. Pour pallier tout problème éventuel > il est nécessaire dans ton volume-Système *Macintosh* que tu crées un 2è utilisateur Admin (auxiliaire) > dont le dossier d'ouverture de session serait localisé, lui, dans le répertoire Utilisateurs du volume *Macintosh*. Si tu avais un plantage (SSD ou HDD) --> ce qui compromettrait l'ouverture de ta session habituelle qui dépend des 2 disques --> tu pourrais re-démarrer sur le clone de *Macintosh* seul > en y ouvrant la session admin auxiliaire > et à partir d'elle réparer la situation.


----------



## Jacky Durand (17 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Un Fusion Drive associerait les 2 partitions principales (*disk0s2* et *disk1s2*) dans un système de stockage dit : "*CoreStorage*" > exportant un volume unique qui ferait ici *1,1 To*. Cet "attelage" des disques bénéficie de la vitesse du SSD et de la capacité du HDD. Sans atteindre quand même la vitesse d'un SSD séparé comme dans ta configuration actuelle.
> 
> Pour passer au Fusion Drive > il faut effacer les disques afin de créer à vide un *CoreStorage*. Puis ré-installer > ré-importer les données. Ce qui t'obligerait à avoir résolu ton problème de clonage auparavant > solution qui rendrait peut-être alors inutile le procédé du Fusion Drive ?
> 
> Pour une sauvegarde par clonage > il te faut simplement un DDE avec un disque de grande taille (*2 To*) > que tu divises en 2 volumes : un pour la sauvegarde du volume *Macintosh* du SSD et l'autre pour la sauvegarde du volume *DATA* du HDD. Pour pallier tout problème éventuel > il est nécessaire dans ton volume-Système *Macintosh* que tu crées un 2è utilisateur Admin (auxiliaire) > dont le dossier d'ouverture de session serait localisé, lui, dans le répertoire Utilisateurs du volume *Macintosh*. Si tu avais un plantage (SSD ou HDD) --> ce qui compromettrait l'ouverture de ta session habituelle qui dépend des 2 disques --> tu pourrais re-démarrer sur le clone de *Macintosh* seul > en y ouvrant la session admin auxiliaire > et à partir d'elle réparer la situation.



Bonjour Macomaniac!

Désolé pour le décalage dans la réponse, je suis un peu occupé en ce moment.
Je te remercie pour toutes ces explications, ça éclaire pas mal ma lanterne sur ma config et comment je peux la gérer. Comme je suis pas mal pris justement, je pourrai tenter tout ça dès que j'aurai un peu plus de temps. Si jamais je me trouve embêté, je me permettrai de revenir vers toi si tu veux bien.

Merci encore pour tout, et passe un bon weekend !


----------



## FPVADDICT (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, désolé de déterrer le sujet mais je suis dans la même situation. Suite a une mise a jour de windows qui a tout fait capoter (plus d'accès correct a W10) j'ai souhaité supprimer la partition afin d'en recréer une. J'ai donc suivi ce que macomaniac a dit et cela a marché, je n'ai plus de bootcamp sur mon bureau osx. Cependant, j'ai deux problèmes : l'assistant bootcamp ne veut pas recréer une image en prétextant que l'espace disponible sur mon mac est insuffisant ( il demande 40go) alors que j'ai 200go de libre. Le second problème qui en est surement la cause est que quand j'appuie sur alt au demarage afin de choisir mac ou windows, le disque windows 10 (Bootcamp) est encore présent. Des solutions ? 

merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *FPVADDICT*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## FPVADDICT (25 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sun Nov 25 19:20:29 on ttys000
You have new mail.
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         445.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +445.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacHD                   396.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 LC VB                   1.0 TB     disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Tu as un format *apfs*. Le *Conteneur apfs* n'a qu'une capacité de *445 Go* au lieu des *500 Go* disponibles -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         445.0 GB   disk0s2
```


passe la commande (copier-coller) :


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre disponible au *Conteneur* > puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste tout l'affichage retourné.


----------



## FPVADDICT (25 Novembre 2018)

Super ! ca a l'air de fonctionné ! Cependant, toujours le meme problème avec bootcamp, il ne veut rien savoir et me dit toujours qu'il a besoin de 40go...


```
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacHD                   396.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 LC VB                   1.0 TB     disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Passe encore la commande informative :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) existants

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2018)

FPVADDICT a dit:


> Super ! ca a l'air de fonctionné ! Cependant, toujours le meme problème avec bootcamp, il ne veut rien savoir et me dit toujours qu'il a besoin de 40go...


Déconnecte ton disque dur USB, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas de partition interne supplémentaire, ni même de disques durs externes.


----------



## FPVADDICT (25 Novembre 2018)

Alors, j'ai redémarré mon mac et le disque de démarrage windows est toujours présent. Voila le code demandé 

```
Last login: Sun Nov 25 20:09:23 on console
You have new mail.
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-061946 (dataless)
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-114756
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-124816
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-134751
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-144649
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-154621
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-184844
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-25-194627
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Whaaaa (aaa) h ! - *8* *snapshots* : coquet.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime énergiquement les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

Cela fait > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation du volume démarré.


----------



## FPVADDICT (26 Novembre 2018)

Ok ! Pourquoi effacer les snapshot ? Et mon mac va vraiment dire « purge terminé ».


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Si tu renonces à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > tu peux garder les *snapshots*.


----------



## FPVADDICT (26 Novembre 2018)

Mais ça ne va supprimer les snapshot sur disque dur ? Car se sont les sauvegardes de Mac. ??


----------



## FPVADDICT (26 Novembre 2018)

Enfin je veux dire que si je supprime mes snapshot, l’an prochaine time machine que je vais faire ne vas pas eraser toutes mes données ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Un *snapshot* est un "clché" de l'état du volume à un instant T > archivé hors du volume dans un magasin de stockage du système de fichiers *apfs* appelé : le « *snapshot metadata tree* ». Cet instantané n'a pas de taille en soi (= métadonnée) > mais un effet collatéral sur le volume : il retient à l'état "occupé" les blocs correspondants aux fichiers archivés par le *snapshot* - ce -- quand bien même l'utilisateur aurait-il supprimé des fichiers de ces blocs après coup.

Cette "rétention d'espace de blocs occupés" est donc susceptble de 2 incidences :


*a)* la généraion d'un espace occupé fantôme : pour tous les blocs retenus occupés dont les fichiers auront été supprimés par l'utilisateur

*b)* l'impossibilté d'un repartitionnement : si des blocs retenus se baladent vers la queue de l'espace-disque du *Conteneur apfs*. En effet, lorsqu'on demande un repartitionnement et que des blocs de queue de partition sont occupés par des écritures > un mécanisme logique de "clonage intra-partition" s'effectue > qui copie les écritures des blocs de  bas de partition sur des blocs libres du haut --> afin de ménager une bande d'espace libre continue en bas de partition. En cas d'existence de *snapshots* --> la rétention de ces blocs de queue de partition à l'état verrouillé empêche le mécanisme de clonage interne de s'effectuer > et donc le repartitionnement ne se fait pas. Un exemple : tu peux avoir un *Conteneur apfs* de *1 To* > avec *950 Go* de  blocs libres > si tu as un *snapshot* qui verrouille un seul bloc situé à *5 Go* de la queue de partition *apfs* --> ta capacité de repartitionnement chute à ... *4 Go*. Avec *950 Go* d'espace libre en quantité totale...


----------



## FPVADDICT (27 Novembre 2018)

Ah d’accord ! Donc si j’en comprends bien, la prochaine fois que je brancherais mon disque Time machine, rien ne sera effacé à part le fait qu’en je n’aurais plus la partition « vide » Windows ? Désolé de poser ces questions mais j’aime bien savoir ce que je fais !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Supposons qu'une sauvegarde TM soit effectuée une fois par mois, le *1er* -->

*- a)* sans *snapshot* : TM aura sauvegardé l'état du volume le *1er* Novembre > puis lui ajoutera la sauvegarde du *1er* Décembre...​
*- b)* avec 2 *snapshots* (des *10* & *20* Novembre) : TM aura sauvegardé l'état du volume le *1er* Novembre > lui ajoutera les sauvegardes des *10* & *20* (archivées dans les *snapshots*) > puis ajoutera la sauvegarde du *1er* Décembre...​
- si tu supprimes les *snapshots* existants > tu glisses du scénario *b)* au scénario *a)*.


----------



## FPVADDICT (27 Novembre 2018)

Operation faite 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   328G   170G    66%  884164 9223372036853891643    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ victorbrillault$
```


----------



## FPVADDICT (27 Novembre 2018)

Cela a l'air d'avoir fonctionné ! Merci 1000 fois tu es incroyablement doué !! Tu aurais la procédure afin d'installer parfaitement bootcamp ( dernièrement version et compatibilité complete avec les périphériques usb etc..) ?  Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

Si tu veux stopper la génération automatique de *snapshots* : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* > décoche la case de : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

Pour l'installation de Windows > ce sera au tour de *Locke* de te guider : pour ma part > je ne me sers pas de Windows et je ne peux pas te conseiller d'expérience.


----------



## FPVADDICT (27 Novembre 2018)

Ok un grand merci ! J’attends la réponse de Locke alors ! Si je désactive les snapshot automatique, cela revient a ne créer des snapshot que lorsque je branche mon disque dur début sauvegarde c’est ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Je le suppose > si la nouvelle routine de Time Machine est de n'effectuer de sauvegarde que d'après un *snapshot* (qui offre une image montée en lecture seule d'un état du volume qui ne bouge pas). Quand donc aucun *snapshot* n'existe > TM doit en créer un > sauvegarder d'après ce paradigme > puis le supprimer en sortie...

- ce que fait le cloneur Carbon Cooy Cloner à présent > lorsque le volume source est au format *apfs*.​


----------



## FPVADDICT (27 Novembre 2018)

Cela parait être un bon pronostique. Et pendant que j’y suis , j’ai récemment pris iCloud en 2to et certains dossiers de mon bureau ont eu un petit logo iCloud dessus et ils ne sont plus stockés sur mon mac mais bien sûr iCloud ce qui fait que je dois les telecharger quand je veux les regarder alors que je n’ai rien demandé. Cependant, j’ai près de 100go pris par iCloud Sur mes 500go de stockage. Je ne comprends plus la question est peut être pas au bon endroit par contre... 

Merix d’avance et désolé pour cette avalanche de questions mais j’aime savoir ce qui se passe avec mon matériel.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2018)

Reste sur la question de départ ici : problème de partionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp et/ou d'installation de Windows.

Pour la question des fichiers déportés dans le nuage : il vaudrait mieux que tu crées un nouveau fil à ce sujet sur un forum _ad hoc_.


----------



## FPVADDICT (28 Novembre 2018)

Ok désolé


----------



## FPVADDICT (29 Novembre 2018)

Toujours pas de nouvelles de locke pour installer le la meilleure des manières Windows 10 ;-) ?


----------



## FPVADDICT (29 Novembre 2018)

Bon alors petite mise a jour. J'ai donc essayé d'installer bootcamp, j'ai eu la surprise de voir que le problème du disque dur trop plein réapparaissait au bout d'un petit temps après avoir passé la commande " sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE' . Je l'ai donc repassé et la j'ai pu accéder a la premiere étape d'installation de bootcamp me demandant une clef usb. J'en ai donc mis une vierge de 32go et la problème il m'affiche ca ( photo ci dessous ). J'ai meme testé avec deux autres clef haute gamme 32go et rien ... 
Je suis perdu ... encore désolé mais mon mac n'aime décidément pas windows.


----------



## FPVADDICT (7 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour. Petit up car toujours pas résolu ...


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2018)

FPVADDICT a dit:


> Bonjour. Petit up car toujours pas résolu ...


Il serait intéressant de connaître le modèle exact de ton Mac. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac, je préfère une copie écran de la fenêtre d'information, de plus quelle version de Windows tu tentes d'installer et d'où provient le fichier .iso ?


----------



## FPVADDICT (7 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir, merci pour ta réponse. Alors voici la bête et niveau windows, l'iso provient directement du site de microsoft, on parle de windows 10 1809 en 64 bits et le fichier fait bien 5go ! Voila ;-)


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2018)

FPVADDICT a dit:


> Bonsoir, merci pour ta réponse. Alors voici la bête et niveau windows, l'iso provient directement du site de microsoft, on parle de windows 10 1809 en 64 bits et le fichier fait bien 5go ! Voila ;-)


Ça fait plus de 100 fois que je mentionne qu'il ne faut utiliser cette version du mois d'octobre 2018 qui pose un problème avec iCloud ! Il faut pour le moment utiliser impérativement le fichier .iso *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## FPVADDICT (7 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup je vais essayer ça en espérant que mon problème vienne de la !


----------



## Rey07 (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu une erreur lorsque j'ai voulu desinstaller Bootcamp via l'assistant boot camp. 
Le partie windows a été mal supprimée et j'ai perdu l'espace qui y était dédié. 
J'ai donc essayé de suivre des commandes trouvées le forum afin de retrouver tout l'espace de mon ordinateur mais sans succès.  


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         71.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +71.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            63.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec diskutil list. 
Si une âme bienveillante pouvait m'aider en ce début d'année, ça me sauverait avant de reprendre les cours 
Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Rey
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

note : comme il y a un format *apfs* --> il faut une commande spéciale

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## Rey07 (3 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de passer les 2 commandes et voici ce que j'obtiens: 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```

J'ai bien récupéré l'espace que j'avais perdu ! 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------

